# tall fitness pros?



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2002)

the thread on jenny worth got me thinking....it seems that a lot of the pro fitness women are very tiny (height).  jenny is 5'1" or 5'2".  i'm pretty sure that kelly ryan and susie curry (currie?) are also very petite.

does anyone know of any fitness women (ones we've likely heard of) who are 5'7" or taller?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2002)

can't think of any.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not going to bet money on this because I'm not even 100% sure she was a Fitness competitor but, wasn't Shelly Beatty in the 5'10" or 5'11" range?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2002)

i think she did make the switch from bodybuilding to fitness and she's tall.  

so far i've come up with timea majorova (but maybe she's only 5'6"?), carol semple-marzetts (where'd she go?) and theresa hessler.  hmmmm......i think sharon bruneau was tall and i heard she switched to fitness but never see anything about here anymore either.  (i'm dating myself!)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_ (i'm dating myself!)



I remember everyone of those ladies so don't start talking about being old or I'll get depressed.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 19, 2002)

Timea Majorova is 5'7" I think.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 19, 2002)

Nicloe Bass is like 6 feet tall, and I personally was looking up to Rachel Moore....didn't check the heel length! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2002)

oh, forget another "old timer"  sherlyn godreau - i think she's tall.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nicloe Bass is like 6 feet tall



Nicole Bass???  A FITNESS PRO???  You're kidding, right?  Yeeeee Gawd, I'd love to have seen her do an aerobics routine.


----------



## nikki (Jul 19, 2002)

I believe Timea is 5'7......and Stacy Simmons looked even taller in person than Timea did.......Beth Horn is pretty tall also.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nicloe Bass is like 6 feet tall
> 
> 
> DP



uhh, I like the fitness chix better, sorry


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes Timea is 5'7 and so is Kary Odiatu, but most of the other girls are all under 5'6.


----------



## danilee (Jul 20, 2002)

Debbie Kruck and Marla Duncan...5f6  Laura mak is a tall one too. Lena Johanessen. Stacy simons, and Lisa lowe...5f6 for lisa, but I know stacy is taller.  Hmmm...Now that I type this, not anyone here except Laura mak and Stacy simons that MIGHT be 5f7


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 22, 2002)

Remember that many fitness athletes get into fitness after competing in things like gymnastics and cheerleading.  This usually means the women will be pretty small in the first place.  

At the Musclemania on the weekend most of the girls were mid 5' range for the most part.  Mindi O'Brien when I spoke with her was looking me in the eye (I'm 5'11'') with heels on, so she's probably about 5'7" or 5'8".


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

You guys are talking about females but what is the tallest male bodybuilder? I heard it was that Gunter at 6'2.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 23, 2002)

Roland Kickinger walks at 6"5'

The Giant


----------

